

Ask HN: Webdesigns for user experience? - imkevingao

Hey guys, I'm in the process of designing a website,  I know this is a little vague, but I was hoping I could get some suggestions for enhancing user experience. Like what are some good CSS strategies for web 2.0 websites nowadays? I know simplicity and easy to use are key aspects, but can you guys provide me some good 2.0 sites w/ good design / user interface / graphics ?<p>Greatly appreciated
thanks
kg
======
Andrex
I dunno if I'd use the term "Web 2.0" anymore.

As for a site with a good UI, I'd look at Quora. It hits all the high marks of
UX. Simplicity, speed, ease of use. Others will probably disagree, though.

As for CSS strategies, look into media queries for responsive design on
phones/tablets: <http://www.alistapart.com/articles/responsive-web-design/>

